# Any support group in Canberra Australia?



## Evelyn Doyle (May 9, 2002)

Does anyone know of any Support Group here in Canberra? I would be happy to start one if there are others out there like me. I have IBS which has affected my life considerably but it is little known here in Australia with very little media exposure.


----------

